# scariest moments...



## idolomantis (Mar 8, 2008)

good had a few scary moments in my 14-and-a-half-year-old-age....... yeah

3) viper encounter

where: french

what: fal into bushes just 10" away from a european viper...

lucky the viper was more scared of me :mellow: 

2) car crash

where: netherlands

how: slipped from a hill half in a river

lucky we escaped cuz of jumping from the car on the land  

1) tornado..........

where: belgium

how: tornado was just 300 feet away... leaving broken trees behind  

place here when you had any scary moments...


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2008)

I wouldn't even know where to start. :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

tbh iv never really hard one..that i can rember any way.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start. :lol:


hehe that sounds exiting... take 2 or 3 of them


----------



## Mantida (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start. :lol:


You served in the military, didn't you Rick?


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2008)

Mantida said:


> You served in the military, didn't you Rick?


For eight years and served in Afghanistan in 2002. I could name many scary moments.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> For eight years and served in Afghanistan in 2002. I could name many scary moments.


i can remember that yeso did my uncle


----------

